# Digging/Scratching Indoors



## Berkeley (Mar 28, 2012)

My 11 wk old V has started a new habit the last week of scratching at things inside. For example, he will lay down next to our couch and use it as a scratching post until we pull him back. We try distracting him with toys but with not much success. He will also occasionally pounce at random spots on our carpet and start 'digging'. It is driving us crazy! Any suggestions on how to nip this behavior now?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa did this when she was a young pup also. We started using the "Leave It" command. With her, we would say, "Leave it" and when she stopped scratching, we would immediately click (we clicker-train her for some things) and then treat. She does not dig in the house anymore at all (10 months old). In the yard, however, she still needs a few reminders :


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This is not good. I would continue on the path you are on. Stop the activity immediately and redirect the dog. Do not make a big deal or even acknowledge the activity, just redirect the dog and move on. I would do everthing to eliminate whatever stimulus may be encouraging the behavior. Even if it means keeping the dog out of the room; away from the spots or shadows, until the behavior stops. I would be vigilant to be sure it doesn't happen so, you can nip it in the bud. Also, never use anything to play with the pup that would encourage this. Examples would be, pointing lights, flashlights, prisms or any hanging glass/metal chimes or objects that hang in the sunlight.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have seen this behavior but I never allowed him to continue. He would dig the carpet and I stop him immediately. Sit, or Down will take care of it. Sometimes I tell him to RELAX, somehow, instinctively he knows what I mean, even if he only picks up the tone of my voice. I noticed he did it when he was tired. 
In any case I never allow or negotiate any behavior that is destructive, in general.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Start with all of the ideas above. If the distracting doesn't work, you may already be in the phase where you have to claim the space - especially the couch. In my experience, you cannot mix the two responses.

Once you decide you are going to claim the space, whenever you see the scratching or digging, CALMLY walk over and stand on top of the spot he is digging or stand in between your pup and the couch. Don't touch him with your hands. Stand very tall and CALMLY tell him 'this spot is mine'. If he really is in this phase, initially he will try to walk around you and then will probably ask for access (mine does this by sitting politely and looking up at me). Wait until he moves on to a different activity before you pay attention to him. The last thing you want to do is train him that digging inside will bring instant people attention.


----------



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a relief to know that Parker is not the only Vizsla that does this. When we first got her she did it constantly! We make sure to keep her nails trimmed and that helps. She does it far less now. When she does do it we remove her from the area. Her favorite place is to scratch the couch so we simply push her off. It takes many attempts but she finally gets the hint that she can't do that and be on the couch. Good luck, ours is still learning too.


----------



## Berkeley (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the tips! We have been using some of them he seems to be getting the hint


----------

